# Crystal Lake, IL BLK GSD Female



## Heidi1068 (Sep 1, 2010)

Not sure how much time she has left but if I didnt have 5 dogs already I would adopt her in a second. 

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: FAYE: Petfinder


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

She is not urgent and is not in any danger of being PTS. This is my local shelter and she will be there until adopted. I have evaluated her. She's super sweet but is a bit older. I would estimate her age at 10-ish.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Lovely girl! Looks so alert and ready to chase a ball......older dogs are the best.
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------

